# Startup business first embroidery machine.



## joey201 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello,


So as I stated in my introduction post. I'm sort of looking into an embroidery machine for a business I'm starting. I'm on a budget of around $1500 give or take. Am looking for a machine that lets me embroider logos into uniforms and caps/hats. 



Was looking in Amazon and Ebay. I liked the Brother Machines, particularly the PE770 and the SE1900 but I'm not sure if these do caps.


I've seen that depending on the embroider made these machines can take from minutes to an hour to finish the work. Would it be better to buy lets say 2 or 3 PE770 with the budget I have or just 1 more expensive machine?


All suggestions are welcome on which machine to buy first.


A bit on the business I plan to make. I dont intend to have a location. I sort of already have prospect companies to do shirts for so I'll just have a website to submit orders. 



One of the things I'm scared of, as the companies I intend to give service to have over 500 employees and they continuosly have uniforms made. Is that I get an order I cant fulfill with the machine/ machines I have at the moment.


Also I'm checking out some Chinese Machines, now I've read some bad things about this but im trying to explore it anyway. I'm in talks right now for a one head 12 needle HOLiAUMA brand machine. You can look it up on Alibaba. I'm talking with a vendor over whatsapp and seen some videos of the machine and he quality looks good and the materials of the machine seem ok. 





Again suggestions are very welcome and thank you very much.


Joe.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you're planning on going after 500 employee companies, you're going to have to set you sights higher than a home hobbyist embroidery machine. These you mention will not cut it. 



What type of service/support system in your home country does the Holiauma have? If none, I would stay away.


----------



## joey201 (Jul 25, 2018)

I mean those companies would probably be my final goal in say 2 or 3 yrs time. For now I'm looking for an introductory machine that I can do perhaps school uniforms, nurses scrubs, etc doing a bit of local advertising. To get the business running. 

I'm checking out the new Brother PE 800 and for $700 it seems like a quality machine what Im worried is that I wont be able to fulfill orders in a timely matter. Say I get an order of 20 uniforms with a 1x3" stitch Id say that should take about a day or two to complete but then instead because of the machine slowing me down on production it takes a week or two.

Thank for the reply,
Joe


----------



## Muldo (Oct 18, 2017)

As they say...when you buy cheap you end up buying twice.

The Brother machines you're looking at are great quality home/hobby machines but they are for making teddy bears and other gifts. Single needle machines are great for the people who have more time and are doing it mostly for fun.

Since you intend on growing the business, start with something you can count on right away. Sure, it'll mean a little bigger budget, but if you go with an undersized Brother, or a 'cheap chinese' machine you will likely find yourself wanting very quickly.

Look for a used multineedle commercial machine made by a reputable brand. There are several names that consistently float to the top of the list. I personally use Tajima, but there are several others that will do the job just as well.

You really really don't want to under-buy to get started. You will be frustrated.

Mike


----------



## joey201 (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Muldo and splathead,


I hear you. 



I found a multi needle machine on Amazon. It's brand is Happy and Model HCH-701 its a 7 needle machine. 



There are a couple of them listed on Ebay new for $7000 but there is this one used on Amazon for $1500 that I might be able to get. Anyone has experience with these machines?


Thanks,
Joe


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A good middle ground machine, better than a hobbyist and not as good as a full commercial one, is the Brother PR series. 6 needles I think. 



I've heard of Happy but not sure about their reliability.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

joey201 said:


> I mean those companies would probably be my final goal in say 2 or 3 yrs time. For now I'm looking for an introductory machine that I can do perhaps school uniforms, nurses scrubs, etc doing a bit of local advertising. To get the business running.
> ...


You are insane. No way are you getting plum customers like schools and hospitals. You have to be juiced in for those. Have you written a business plan and a marketing plan yet? If you did you would find out those are hard to break into. 

Your budget is really low. You will need to break into one-offs like the mom that wants her kids name on the shirt and backpack Start with your family, friends and kids friends. Right now you could't take one of my customers away and there are only 2 of us, not 500. 

Save your pennies and get a real machine, around $20K for a single head with all the required supplies. Don't forget you need to digitize so that is another stack of money if you do it yourself. 

Good luck and write a business plan.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Embroidery is the wrong starting point in my opinion, especially if you start with just $1,500. If you can combine it with something else, then maybe you have a chance.


----------



## jaycee87 (Nov 11, 2013)

joey201 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> So as I stated in my introduction post. I'm sort of looking into an embroidery machine for a business I'm starting. I'm on a budget of around $1500 give or take. Am looking for a machine that lets me embroider logos into uniforms and caps/hats.
> ...


Forget the single needle flatbed machines you are/were looking at !! While I started with one of these, (for a hobby!) they really, really are hobbyist machines, and it is not easy to do T or Polo shirts on one of these. Not totally impossible, but certainly not suitable for the production work you envisage. I have Two Tajimas now, and a Brother 650E. This latter, while quite useful on occasions, does not produce quite the same quality embroidery that the Tajimas do. Also, whatever you get,do not try to run them at the maximum speed to save time, as you could end up with numerous thread breaks, which brings more downtime.
You asked about Happy Machines - I also was considering one of these, and I asked about them on various forums. The owners who replied said they were very pleased with them, and recommended them.
A final word - do not get a flat bed, single needle for what you envisage doing - Final!!


----------



## in_amanda_we_trust (May 10, 2021)

I'd say the same. My boss bought a 15 head Happy Machine and it's awesome! They are very reliable and run great with cap frames too. A bit on the expensive side for a 15 needle, single head, but I'm sure there must be smaller good second hand Happy machines out there somewhere?

I use a domestic brother machine at home which is great for a bit of hobby crafting and making funky patches, but there's no way you could knock out masses of uniforms on it or anything like puffa coats, unlike the Happy machines which have settings for heavy use and multiple speeds.


----------



## PratikShah (May 11, 2021)

Have you checked the Janome Memory Craft 400E? 
It's a fantastic machine with advanced features like a touch screen panel and automatic needle. 

It has a stitching speed of 860 stitches per minute. Besides, an automatic thread cutter, bobbin thread sensor, import features make it an excellent choice.


----------

